# Canceled Rider Scam



## TedInfinity

*Here is the story of why I just quit uber...

Brian* (Uber)

Nov 27, 04:19

Hi Leonard,

I'm writing to let you know that we have adjusted the fare on a trip to reflect the payment that you received outside of the Uber system.

As a reminder, the Uber experience is meant to be cashless. We are always happy to review your trips and make necessary adjustments to fares if you let us know about issues that arise, but riders should not have to open their wallets.

If we hear of repeated complaints regarding the exchange of cash in the future, we will have to re-evaluate our partnership with you and your use of the Uber system.

Let me know if you have any questions.

*Brian*

*LEONARD TREMAN*

Nov 27, 04:28

I am not sure what you guys are talking about.

What do you mean?

*Brian* (Uber)

Nov 27, 04:33

Hi Leonard,

Thank you for writing in about your confusion and concern for this issue. We have received feedback from one of your riders that you solicited a cash payment for a cancellation fee. We do not allow drivers to ask for cash payment of any kind for any trip on our platform. All fare payments must be made through the app.

If you have any other questions please let me know.

*Brian*

*Leonard Treman *
7:35 AM (14 minutes ago)
























to Uber









No, I never asked for a cash payment as a cancellation fee. Someone is lying to you to try to get a free trip.









*Leonard Treman *
7:45 AM (3 minutes ago)
























to Uber









This is offensive, cancel me from your slog program. I am done working for you.


----------



## FlDriver

So you're quitting because a rider made a false accusation? Seems dumb.

I'm curious how you'd even be in a position to ask for cash in that situation, since with all the canceled rides I've been involved with, I never met the rider. Either I canceled them for no show or they canceled before I got there for whatever reason. If for some reason I didn't want to drive them once we met, I wouldn't start the trip so there would be no reason to cancel.


----------



## DieselkW

So, the rider reported that you "solicited" a cancellation fee?

"Oh, yeah - I remember that rider. Upon arrival at pickup, rider requested I "cancel" the ride in exchange for $10 cash, I refused of course and told the rider that I would be happy to cancel the ride and he would be charged a $5 fee, but would not be taking him anywhere. I suppose he was confused and thought I was asking for $5 directly from him"

Passenger gets deactivated instead.


----------



## cb80907

FlDriver said:


> So you're quitting because a rider made a false accusation? Seems dumb.
> 
> I'm curious how you'd even be in a position to ask for cash in that situation, since with all the canceled rides I've been involved with, I never met the rider. Either I canceled them for no show or they canceled before I got there for whatever reason. If for some reason I didn't want to drive them once we met, I wouldn't start the trip so there would be no reason to cancel.


He quit because they accused him of lying in so many words without directly saying it or addressing it at all: "Thank you for writing in about your confusion and concern for this issue. We have received feedback from one of your riders that you solicited a cash payment for a cancellation fee. We do not allow drivers to ask for cash payment of any kind for any trip on our platform. All fare payments must be made through the app." Those words right there were the tip off, and I find it highly questionable that they never responded to his follow-up email. Seriously, Uber and Lyft both do this in the majority of all cases. Their mentality is that the customer is always right. We see a different side to it, however. Makes me glad I quit driving...


----------



## promdog

Yeah.... usually when you call someone a "Partner", you would (or should) give them - Your Partner - the benefit of the doubt....

That email sounded more like a "Lumbergh" from the movie Office Space.


----------



## Adieu

promdog said:


> Yeah.... usually when you call someone a "Partner", you would (or should) give them - Your Partner - the benefit of the doubt....
> 
> That email sounded more like a "Lumbergh" from the movie Office Space.


Lyft tried to (well, DID) deactivate me for 5.5 days over identical and fully bogus complaint

...midway thru St. Patty's. Maaaaaan was I *censored*, between lost bonuses (hit me @ aceptance 89%) and unearned pay cost me like ~$1200+ by my calculations.


----------



## brendon292

TedInfinity said:


> Someone is lying to you to try to get a free trip.


I lol'd.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

This is why the Taxi drivers have the only "off" switch to the meter... seriously...

If uber doesn't start treating the drivers better people will be wondering why Uber can't keep any drivers...


----------



## Sueron

About a month ago I hauled a drinking woman to her destination, she complained to Uber that there was a smell of alcohol in the car and that I was driving impaired. Was deactivated for about 5 days after explaining that I don't drink, and that at one time I had to tell a PAX that she couldn't bring any alcohol into the car (state law on open containers in Alabama). Now for some unknown reason I get a message from Uber that says "your account needs attention" that was about 30 minutes ago. Now I get a msg from Uber that says"I have reviewed your account and everything seems to be in order" WTF is going on.... beats me.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

TedInfinity said:


> This is offensive, cancel me from your slog program. I am done working for you.


 The customers are drunks and drug heads. You shouldn't quit because of a liar. I've been reported as reeking of alcohol by a pax mad that I wasn't interested in a date; and had riders claim cash payments a couple of times because they trying to get their fare refunded. You just have to shrug this stuff off.


----------

